# Resonator guitar



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys, i got a dumb question. Can a resonator guitar be played just like an acoustic Or is it best utilized with one of those tubes using the slide method?

I'm considering buying one b/c i love the sound of them but would like to play chords and pick like on an acoustic also. I've never even picked one up.

Thanks for any info


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

They come with two different necks, square and round. You can use them without the slide, just chord it. The round neck is more easy to chord...... These are tuned to drop D mostly.......:texasflag


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Resonator Guitars(dobros)*

First question: You should get a round neck if you plan to play it like a regular guitar. A square neck is thick. I have seen people chord with difficulty.. Also the strings are high off the bridge requiring some excessive force to press them down to the keyboard(frets).

Get a good steel. I use one with a round nose so I can pick individual notes when I want to. A Stevens type steel is easier to grasp and has a round nose.

I think that you'll like it. I had to go to a Dobro from a regular guitar because of arthritis in my hands and shoulder making it possible to continue to play music.

That's about all. Enjoy some pretty sounds. C2


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

A square neck with high strings (meaning off the neck) is meant to be played with a slide with the guitar across your lap. The round neck is played just like a guitar and was once a common guitar for Delta Blues. As for tuning, you can use any tuning you like, but most slide pickers play in open G or another open tuning of the pickers choosing for slide guitar. I personally play a C tuning on that type guitar, but I play an extended E9 tuning on steel. 

Here is an example of an E13 Tuning.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Resonator Guitaar*

Some very excellent picking going on there; Jim!

I normally play with an open G tuning, but will try others.

I like to play Bluegrass. C2


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thats not me playing in that video. I dont have any video of me on 6 string. I just thought the OP might like a sample of a square neck. I haven't played a six string in while, I play a 10 stringer most of the time.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*resnator*



Jim Martin said:


> Thats not me playing in that video. I dont have any video of me on 6 string. I just thought the OP might like a sample of a square neck. I haven't played a six string in while, I play a 10 stringer most of the time.


Whomever it was; it was some good picking! C2


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

This guy here is the best picker around in my opinion. He plays a lot of open G and C tunings. So that I am not hijacking the thread, Rippin Drag, this guy has some very good video instructional material available. His name is Jerry Douglas.


----------

